# Girls birthday sleepover



## 1971 (Mar 7, 2013)

*OMG NEVER AGAIN*

Its just after 6am here and I've got eight 8-9year olds sleeping over for my daughters birthday party.

Never again, I certainly have a new appreciation for teachers.

I finally got them to sleep just before midnight and the first one was awake at 5.15am. The last one to go to sleep was the first one up.

All the girls except two have all been to our place and even had sleepovers but the two that haven't WON'T be invited back.

Sorry I'm just having a rant.

My husband and I are taking all the girls to church this morning, we are meeting their parents there. I feel like giving them all a red bull and a bag of lollies just before we get there. At least I would get the last laugh.

Last year I had 10 boys for my sons party sleep over. They were all 9-10year olds and I never needed to speak with them once. Boys are so much easier than girls. 

Oh well you live and learn.


----------



## Omego (Apr 17, 2013)

1971 said:


> *OMG NEVER AGAIN*
> 
> I feel like giving them all a red bull and a bag of lollies just before we get there. At least I would get the last laugh.


LOL! If Red Bull wasn't such an evil potion I'd say to do it! :rofl:


----------



## 1971 (Mar 7, 2013)

Yes I know

We have red cordial I might give them that


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

lol, you reminded me of my sleepover for DD23 in 3rd grade, boys AND girls, it was a campout in the back yard (they all ended up sleeping in the living room). I remember one boy saying "Boy, your mom yells LOUD!" lol

But the next morning we had THE BEST adult vs kid water balloon fight I've ever had...


----------

